
Maker's Schedule, Manager's Schedule (2009) - skellertor
http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html
======
craigkerstiens
This got some pick up just a few days ago again. Thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16922147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16922147)

------
static_noise
The things that are on schedule are one part but there are other things not on
the schedule when you have scheduled a few days to do programming.

I find it hard to balance between being unavailable to my colleagues/users and
being interrupted all the time. Often the most efficient way to solve a
software problem is to just come to the developer and resolve it together in a
few minutes. These interruptions happen at random though and are hard to plan.
Some days there are none and other days there are people almost lining up.

I also suspect that the mind is able to go into a deeper state when it does
not expect to be interrupted all the time. So not only the interruptions but
also the expectation thereof is taking energy away. Some days when there is
nothing going on I even miss the interruptions and even get the feeling of
needing to actively stray away with my concentration.

I wish my company would have a hidden room where I could go with a laptop,
disconnect everything and emerge only after the work of the day is done.

~~~
Joeri
_I wish my company would have a hidden room where I could go with a laptop,
disconnect everything and emerge only after the work of the day is done._

I used to work at a place with focus rooms, one person workspaces with a
(glass) door that you could do focused work in. We were all told to go sit
there when we needed to concentrate. One developer decided he always needed to
concentrate and just took one for himself all day every day. Soon after we
were told those rooms were not meant for the developers, since we already had
a dedicated working space where we could make it quiet if we wanted. People
kept walking into that space and asked questions whenever they wanted,
interrupting everyone's work. Then we got a door put in at the entrance of the
developer space. The door kept two thirds of people out. Turns out they
interrupted because it was so easy, adding a little friction made sending an
email just as good.

All of which is to say: this sort of thing is never binary, and the
appropriate solution is different for every team.

------
jnordwick
Yet more PG blowing his own horn.

I think he too rigidly defines roles or used some archaic notion of manager
that went away with the industrial revolution. When in reality a modern
manager is a far more dynamic position than he gives it credit for...

Well he gives himself and YC credit for it.

~~~
sovande
Your post is like a reverse shit sandwich. There is some meat between the
crap. In the context of meetings, though which this article was about, I think
PG is right on the money. Though it is hardly breaking news.

